# Gas & Sex



## citico (May 18, 2004)

A gas station owner in Mississippi was trying to increase his sales.
So he put up a sign that read, "Free Sex with Fill-Up."
Soon a local ******* pulled in, filled his tank and asked for his free sex.
The owner told him to pick a number from 1 to 10.
If he guessed correctly he would get his free sex.
The ******* guessed 8, and the proprietor said,
"You were close. The number was 7. Sorry. No sex this time."

A week later, the same *******, along with a buddy,
Bubba, pulled in for another fill-up.
Again he asked for his free sex.
The proprietor again asked him to guess the correct number.
The ******* guessed 2 this time.
The proprietor said, "Sorry, it was 3. You were close, but no free sex this time."

As they were driving away, the ******* said to his buddy,
"I think that game is rigged and he doesn't really give away free sex."
Bubba replied, "No it ain't rigged. My wife won twice last week."


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

!rolling

It would have even been funnier if the guy said...."I heard YOUR wife won twice last week".


----------



## Amherstclane (Nov 11, 2009)

HI Friends.
Here another one funny joke.

Two five year old boys are standing at the toilet to pee. One says, "Your thing doesn't have any skin on it!".
"I've been circumcised.", the other replied.
"What's that mean?"
"It means they cut the skin off the end."
"How old were you when it was cut off?"
"My mom said I was two days old."
"Did it hurt?", the kid asked inquiringly.
"You bet it hurt, I didn't walk for a year!"


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

:lol: Although I tell it a little differently, it's still a great joke!

I first heard a version of the classic 'free sex with fillup' joke when the late Lewis Grizzard told it many years ago as a 'Bubba & Earl' story. I've retold that version many times, most recently just yesterday.

As that version of the joke goes, on their next visit, Bubba guesses wrong again and the attendant says "Wrong! I already _told_ you the number was seven."


----------

